# OU RB Joe Mixon Punches Woman



## brownceluse (Dec 17, 2016)

http://www.fieldstforum.com/2016/12...lahoma-running-back-joe-mixon-punching-woman/


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 17, 2016)

This calls for major punishment. Probably be forced to sit out the first offensive series, of their first game, next year.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 17, 2016)

Think this was in 2014.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 17, 2016)

yep its from 2014 and OU kept a lid on it but made him sit 2015, I think.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 17, 2016)

Assault pure and simple should have been jailed


----------



## Big7 (Dec 17, 2016)

Better THANK GOD that wasn't my sister.
But neither one of them would hang with a THUG.

The LAST thing he would be worried about is a game or the law. 

Just another THUG! Plain and simple.

He should be blackballed from screwl and NFL. For life.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 17, 2016)

Thought this was another  Seminole thread


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 17, 2016)

He should be in Jail.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 18, 2016)

a young blonde female walks into an establishment followed by a young white male.  she is leaning on a table talking to the young white male. a young black male approaches her. the young white male steps aside. she pushes the young black male in the chest with both hands. she then grabs his throat and continues to assault him. the young black male punches her one time and she falls to the floor of the establishment. that is what I saw. someone trying to defend themselves from being assaulted. I do not agree with hitting women. but that is what I saw watching the video. surely, their may be more to the story. the young lady might appear to be upset prior to her assaulting the young black male. was the female arrested for assault. that is what we have on camera here to look at.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 18, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> a young blonde female walks into an establishment followed by a young white male.  she is leaning on a table talking to the young white male. a young black male approaches her. the young white male steps aside. she pushes the young black male in the chest with both hands. she then grabs his throat and continues to assault him. the young black male punches her one time and she falls to the floor of the establishment. that is what I saw. someone trying to defend themselves from being assaulted. I do not agree with hitting women. but that is what I saw watching the video. surely, their may be more to the story. the young lady might appear to be upset prior to her assaulting the young black male. was the female arrested for assault. that is what we have on camera here to look at.



When I showed my wife this video her exact words were "she deserved that she hit him 3 times" now who knows what happened before the video or why she felt the need to go in there and fight with him. She was looking for a fight and found one. Regardless if he did something to her bad enough to want to fight she should have called the popo or went about it in a different way. He took the push, the hand to the throats and popped her on the slap which to me looked like he just reflex punch from the slap.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 18, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> Assault pure and simple should have been jailed



you are correct. the female assaulted him and should be jailed based on the video we observed.


----------



## riprap (Dec 18, 2016)

Women want to be treated equal these days...


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 18, 2016)

If your a man and can't take  a punch from a woman you need to be jailed .The correct way for him to handle the situation  would have been to back off,call the police and have her charged with assault.If you punch a woman under any circumstances your not a man


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 18, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> If your a man and can't take  a punch from a woman you need to be jailed .The correct way for him to handle the situation  would have been to back off,call the police and have her charged with assault.If you punch a woman under any circumstances your not a man



based on the video i do not see where he should be charged with anything. the girl should be arrested for assault. i do not agree with hitting women.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 18, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> He should be in Jail.



why. please explain.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 18, 2016)

She was involved but she could and will say she was just trying to get away and he knocked her out


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 18, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> a young blonde female walks into an establishment followed by a young white male.  she is leaning on a table talking to the young white male. a young black male approaches her. the young white male steps aside. she pushes the young black male in the chest with both hands. she then grabs his throat and continues to assault him. the young black male punches her one time and she falls to the floor of the establishment. that is what I saw. someone trying to defend themselves from being assaulted. I do not agree with hitting women. but that is what I saw watching the video. surely, their may be more to the story. the young lady might appear to be upset prior to her assaulting the young black male. was the female arrested for assault. that is what we have on camera here to look at.



I agree, the video shows that she assaulted him. However, he SHOULD have just walked away in that situation. Had he tried to leave and she kept hitting on him, shove her butt out of the way. A punch was uncalled for in this situation.


----------



## Big7 (Dec 18, 2016)

General statement here..

NEVER EVER hit a woman, unless you have no choice.

The VERY few exceptions include, but not limited to:

Ronda Rousey, or whatever her name is if she's after you.

Gang bangers. Then anything goes.

A woman that is armed, then you clearly have NO choice.

Most any woman, no matter how mad she is can't hurt a grown man (much)

Yeah, my sister and I used to fight. When we were like 12 y/o.
Then, my Dad would break out the belt when he got home.
I'm thinking then, it was fair. We are about the same size. Pop didn't see it that way.

That trained athlete  THUG, clearly was able to withstand anything that lil' blond chick could have thrown at him.

Just a PUNK, THUG no more, no less.

Repeat: He BETTER thank GOD that was not my sister, girlfriend, Mama or whatever.

He would be trying to get in jail so I wouldn't kill him.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 18, 2016)

I don't agree with how hard he hit her but she was asking for it. 



I bet she never puts her hand on a man like that again.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 18, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I don't agree with how hard he hit her but she was asking for it.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet she never puts her hand on a man like that again.



Exactly. 123 then bam.shes lucky. Taught my daughter never beat on a man unless you expect the same in return and never let one beat on her. The powder puff white kid needs go smack to. What's a sissy


----------



## Big7 (Dec 18, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Exactly. 123 then bam.shes lucky. Taught my daughter never beat on a man unless you expect the same in return and never let one beat on her. The powder puff white kid needs go smack to. What's a sissy



So, you taught your daughter to not beat on a man.
Good. Nobody should ever hit anybody unless in self defense or a just war.

You know chicks get crazy sometimes. Right?

Now you are telling this board, if your daughter pushed, hit or whatever 
on a man that can clearly take the hit, YOU would would be OK with a THUG clocking her out?

Really?

Glad I'm not your daughter. Just sayin'.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> why. please explain.



He is a an athlete who is bout 5 times stronger than her. He could have walked away. No reason for it.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 18, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> He is a an athlete who is bout 5 times stronger than her. He could have walked away. No reason for it.



And, I would like to know what he said when he approached the table, to begin with. Didn't appear he was spreading Christmas cheer. He said something that provoked her reaction.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 18, 2016)

He could also be viewed as aggravating the situation for following her inside.
Again, we don't have anywhere near all the facts based on that video. The Zimmerman/Martin case should have taught us to hold quick judgment.


----------



## riprap (Dec 18, 2016)

Big7 said:


> So, you taught your daughter to not beat on a man.
> Good. Nobody should ever hit anybody unless in self defense or a just war.
> 
> You know chicks get crazy sometimes. Right?
> ...



Are you saying a man should be smarter than a woman or have more self control? Looks who always comes out on the losing end in these things, the man.

 Sure he is bigger, but she is trying to knock him out if she had the strength. If she's running that lip and gets smacked that's wrong, but if she wants to fight and she throws the first blow, then that's what she deserves.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 18, 2016)

Not excusing any behavior by either of them, but I wonder if alcohol was involved with one or both. I will never condone violence toward women under any circumstances, but if I was sitting in jail and fined heavily for such an offense, I would like to think I got my money's worth. And brother he did.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 19, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> If your a man and can't take  a punch from a woman you need to be jailed.



What about a little dude?  You should also be able to take a punch from him.  Just because you can take a punch doesn't mean you should have to.  Would I have hit her?  No, but I also don't think being a woman should give her free reign to hit a man just because she knows he won't hit her back, either.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 19, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> What about a little dude?  You should also be able to take a punch from him.  Just because you can take a punch doesn't mean you should have to.  Would I have hit her?  No, but I also don't think being a woman should give her free reign to hit a man just because she knows he won't hit her back, either.



Guess we just come from two different worlds.I'd never lay a hand on a woman under any circumstances,unless she was tryin to shoot me,then I'd run.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 19, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Guess we just come from two different worlds.I'd never lay a hand on a woman under any circumstances,unless she was tryin to shoot me,then I'd run.



What about a one armed man?


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 19, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> What about a one armed man?



Thats Billy,he'd never hit a woman either.His third wife bit off half his ear and he just wrapped it up in his t shirt and went to the likker store and bought another half gallon


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 19, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Guess we just come from two different worlds.I'd never lay a hand on a woman under any circumstances,unless she was tryin to shoot me,then I'd run.



Heck fire, now days you can't tell if it's a woman or not.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 19, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Heck fire, now days you can't tell if it's a woman or not.



Especially Billy's ex wives


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 19, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Especially Billy's ex wives





Billy don't dread it!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 19, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Billy don't dread it!



Billy "DONT" cull!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 19, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Guess we just come from two different worlds.I'd never lay a hand on a woman under any circumstances,unless she was tryin to shoot me,then I'd run.



i would blow her brains out.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 19, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> i would blow her brains out.



Wow......


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 19, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> i would blow her brains out.



I wouldn't go THAT far, just..............


----------



## Big7 (Dec 19, 2016)

riprap said:


> Are you saying a man should be smarter than a woman or have more self control? Looks who always comes out on the losing end in these things, the man.
> 
> Sure he is bigger, but she is trying to knock him out if she had the strength. If she's running that lip and gets smacked that's wrong, but if she wants to fight and she throws the first blow, then that's what she deserves.



That's exactly what I'm saying. 

For the most part women react different than men.
Guess you could say they use their hearts when they should be using their brains.

A _MAN_ should always use his brain. 

A big ole' buck like that should take a few licks AS he's walking out the door.

Hold her arms while you are telling the snowflake
behind the counter to call the po' po'. Do what you have to do.

There is rarely an excuse to hit a woman.
Unless you are a THUG.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 19, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Wow......



if a person is shooting at me; any race, sex, i will shoot back and kill them to save my life if i am armed. i would only run if i did not have a weapon.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 19, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> if a person is shooting at me; any race, sex, i will shoot back and kill them to save my life if i am armed. i would only run if i did not have a weapon.



If you do have to run,run in a zig zag motion


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 19, 2016)

Big7 said:


> That's exactly what I'm saying.
> 
> For the most part women react different than men.
> Guess you could say they use their hearts when they should be using their brains.
> ...



They know all about that at FSU


----------



## elfiii (Dec 19, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I don't agree with how hard he hit her but she was asking for it.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet she never puts her hand on a man like that again.



This. ^ You don't lay a hand on a lady in anger. Trashy women are a different topic.

It's been rumored Spot thug likes his women a little bit on the trashy side but I don't know how true that is.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 19, 2016)

elfiii said:


> This. ^ You don't lay a hand on a lady in anger. Trashy women are a different topic.
> 
> *It's been rumored Spot thug likes his women a little bit on the trashy side but I don't know how true that is. *


----------



## riprap (Dec 19, 2016)

Big7 said:


> That's exactly what I'm saying.
> 
> For the most part women react different than men.
> Guess you could say they use their hearts when they should be using their brains.
> ...



Now you done it.

I want you to use this logic when whoopi or joy confronts you and they come out swinging.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 19, 2016)

elfiii said:


> This. ^ You don't lay a hand on a lady in anger. Trashy women are a different topic.
> 
> It's been rumored Spot thug likes his women a little bit on the trashy side but I don't know how true that is.




If they don't have a tramp stamp, cigarette hanging out of the mouth, shooting lord calvert, and cuss like a sailor, I don't want em. 




Those gals are FUN.....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 19, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> if a person is shooting at me; any race, sex, i will shoot back and kill them to save my life if i am armed. i would only run if i did not have a weapon.



But you should never shoot a woman just because she shot at you.....


You know women aren't as good a shot as men.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 19, 2016)

Glad he knocked her out.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 19, 2016)

World star


----------



## bullgator (Dec 19, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> If they don't have a tramp stamp, cigarette hanging out of the mouth, shooting lord calvert, and cuss like a sailor, I don't want em.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you win the pickems next year I'll just get you a gift card to one of them I-75 strip joints


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 19, 2016)

bullgator said:


> If you win the pickems next year I'll just get you a gift card to one of them I-75 strip joints



Exit 146?

I have season passes for entrance but could always use a gift card. I LOVE their chicken wings. &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## bullgator (Dec 19, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Exit 146?
> 
> I have season passes for entrance but could always use a gift card. I LOVE their chicken wings. ��



Ya know, why doesn't this surprise me at all. 

Heck, your easy to shop for. Being a nole, I can always go the Crab Shack route if need be


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 19, 2016)

bullgator said:


> Ya know, why doesn't this surprise me at all.
> 
> Heck, your easy to shop for. Being a nole, I can always go the Crab Shack route if need be



No need for the Crab Shack. This strip club has it all. 


This would be a great place for the next GON luncheon.


----------



## Big7 (Dec 19, 2016)

riprap said:


> Now you done it.
> 
> I want you to use this logic when whoopi or joy confronts you and they come out swinging.



Don't count. woopiee ain't a chick.

Ain't figured out what joblohard is yet?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 20, 2016)

bullgator said:


> If you win the pickems next year I'll just get you a gift card to one of them I-75 strip joints







Ride by them pretty much every day.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 20, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Ride by them pretty much every day.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 20, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


>



Warner Robins is too far.  I was a Neon Cowboy fella, myself.  Straight up, trashy nudey bar.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 20, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> No need for the Crab Shack. This strip club has it all.
> 
> 
> This would be a great place for the next GON luncheon.



It's got potential. Any volunteers to scout it out?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 20, 2016)

bullgator said:


> It's got potential. Any volunteers to scout it out?



Let me know a date and I'll see ya there


----------



## bullgator (Dec 20, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Let me know a date and I'll see ya there



I wish. I'm probably five hours away,,,,,,too far for a scouting report. 
If you and Gold go, a proper report complete with pics will be required :.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 22, 2016)

bullgator said:


> I wish. I'm probably five hours away,,,,,,too far for a scouting report.
> If you and Gold go, a proper report complete with pics will be required :.



Last time I took pics I left with a black eye and loose tooth.

Who would've thought the gal giving me a lap dance was also the bouncer? Moral of the story......never trust a woman with armpit hair.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 22, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Last time I took pics I left with a black eye and loose tooth.
> 
> Who would've thought the gal giving me a lap dance was also the bouncer? Moral of the story......never trust a woman with armpit hair.



Or an Adam's apple


----------

